# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الاستعجال آفة كيف التخلّص منها

## ابو اسيد اليمني

الشيخ/ أحمد بن علي برعود خطبة الجمعة بجامع الفرقان ومحاضرة بجامع الأحقاف مساءً   2/ شعبان/ 1433هـ الموافق: 21/ 6/ 2012م العجلة آفة خطيرة، طُبع الإنسان عليها، تتطلب في معالجتها جهداً ومجاهدة وصبراً ومصابرة، قال الله تعالى: {خُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ سَأُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِي فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونِ  } [الأنبياء: 37]، وقال تعالى: {وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ عَجُولًا} [الإسراء: 11].

"أي: طبعه العجلة، فيعجل بسؤال الشر كما يعجل بسؤال الخير، وقيل يؤثر العاجل وإن قل، على الآجل وإن جلَّ" قاله القرطبي في تفسيره.
فالإنسان  بطبعه يريد كل شيء أن يتحقق وينجز بسرعة خلاف أسبابه وسننه، فعجلته في  الشر كعجلته في الخير، لا يُستغرب أن يصدر الاستعجال من الخيار، فها هم  أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم بين ظهراني رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يصدر من بعضهم الاستعجال في الأمر، كما ذكر ابن كثير رحمه الله  تعالى في تفسيره عند قوله تعالى: {أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ} [البقرة:214].
وقال  عند قوله: (وَزُلْزِلُوا) خوّفوا من الأعداء، زلزالاً شديداً وامتحنوا  امتحاناً عظيماً كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح عن خبّاب بن الأرت قال: قلنا: «يا  رسول الله، ألا تستنصر لنا؟ ألا تدعو لنا؟ فقال: إن من كان قبلكم كان  أحدهم يوضع المنشار على مفرق رأسه فيخلص إلى قدميه لا يصرفه ذلك عن دينه،  ويمشط بأمشاط الحديد ما بين لحمه وعظمه، لا يصرفه ذلك عن دينه، ثم قال:  والله ليتمنَّ الله هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخاف  إلا الله والذئب على غنمه، ولكنكم قوم تستعجلون» [رواه البخاري].
فما هو الاستعجال؟ وما هي أسبابه ودوافعه؟ وما هي مضاره؟ ومتى يُحمد؟ وما هي أنواعه؟ وكيف التخلّص منه؟
*أبدأ مستعيناً بالله تعالى:*
*أولاً: الاستعجال لغة واصطلاحاً*
* الأول: معنى الاستعجال لغة*
الاستعجال  طلب العجلة، والعجل والعجلة خلاف البطء، وهو مأخوذ من مادة (ع ج ل) التي  تدل على الإسراع ومن ذلك العجلة في الأمر، والاستعجال والإعجال والتعجّلُ  واحدٌ بمعنى الاستحثاث وطلب العجلة، كما جاء في مقاييس اللغة ولسان العرب  والصحاح وغيرها من كتب اللغة.
* والثاني: الاستعجال اصطلاحاً*
قال المناوي في التوقيف ص 237: "العجلة: فعل الشيء قبل وقته اللائق به".
وقال  الراغب في المفردات ص 323: "العجلة: طلب الشيء وتحرّيه قبل أوانه وهو من  مقتضى الشهوة، فلذلك صارت مذمومة في عامة القرآن حتى قيل: العجلة من  الشيطان".
*ثانياً: أسباب ودوافع الاستعجال والعجلة:*
* السبب والدافع الأول: الشيطان*
وفي الحديث: «التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان» [رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن أنس وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3011)].
فالشيطان يدفع الإنسان إلى العجلة والاستعجال دون النظر إلى المآلات.
* السبب الدافع الثاني: مقتضى الشهوة؟*
قال  الفيروز أبادي رحمه الله تعالى في بصائر ذوي التمييز (4/ 23 - 24) بتصرف:  "العجلة من مقتضيات الشهوة، فلذلك ذُمّت في جميع القرآن حتى قيل: العجلة من  الشيطان، وأما قوله تعالى {وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى} [طه: 84] فقد ذُكر أن عجلته وإن كانت مذمومة فالذي دعا إليها أمر محمود، وقوله تعالى: {وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ عَجُولًا} [الإسراء: 11]، وكذلك قوله تعالى: {خُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ} [الأنبياء: 37]، فهذا تنبيه وإخبار من الله عز وجل، فإن ذلك أحد القوى التي رُكّب عليها، قال الشاعر:
لا تعجلنّ فربما *** عجل الفتى فيما يضرّه
ولربما كره الفتى *** أمراً عواقبه يستره
* السبب والدافع الثالث: فعل الشيء دون مراعاة وقته اللائق به*
وهذا  ما تضمنه تعريف العجلة وهو فعل الشيء في غير وقته اللائق به، فالعجلة تدفع  الإنسان إلى الشيء الذي يُراد وتصرفه عن النظر إلى ما يتطلبه هذا الشيء  وزمانه كمثل من يسمع إعلاناً عن التوظيف في ظل الظروف الراهنة فتدفعه رغبته  وحاجته إلى الذهاب إلى مكتب التوظيف دون النظر إلى الشروط والمواصفات ووقت  التسجيل فيعود بخفي حنين.
* السبب والدافع الرابع: الاستحياء والخجل*
فهما  عائقات في طريق المعرفة والفهم كما قال مجاهد في صحيح البخاري (لا يتعلّم  العلم مستح ولا مستكبر) فيمنعه الاستحياء والخجل من السؤال فيجتهد لنفسه  فيتعجّل، فيقع في الخطأ.
* السبب والدافع الخامس: الغفلة عن سنن الله تعالى عامّة، وسننه مع العصاة والمذنبين*
فإن لله سنناً مع العصاة والمذنبين ومنها سنة الإمهال، كما قال تعالى: {وَلَوْ  يُعَجِّلُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم  ْ بِالْخَيْرِ  لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ فَنَذَرُ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ  لِقَاءَنَا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ} [يونس: 11]، وقال سبحانه: {وَلَوْ  يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا  مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ  أَجَلُهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ بَصِيرًا} [فاطر: 45]، فالله سبحانه من حلمه ورحمته يُمهل ولا يُهمل.
* السبب والدافع السادس: الحماس أو الحرارة الإيمانية أو العاطفة الدينية*
ومعلوم  أن الإيمان والغيرة على الدين يولّدان حماسة وقوة وعاطفة جيّاشة وهذه  الطاقات والقوى إذا لم يتم السيطرة عليها وتوجيهها تدفع إلى أعمال قد تؤذي  أكثر مما تفيد.
* السبب والدافع السابع: عدم فهم المرحلة*
فإن  عدم فقه المرحلة يؤدي إلى سوء التعامل مع الواقع، فالمرحلة يجب أن تفهم  فهماً صحيحاً، فلا يتقيّد حرفياً ولكن يكون الأمر بحسب البيئات وبحسب أحوال  الناس، وبحسب المقصود بتلك المرحلة، فالمرحلة المكيّة تختلف عن المرحلة  المدنية، فيعطي كلَّ مرحلة بحسبها، وهذا مردّه إلى الراسخين في العلم.
* السبب والدافع الثامن: عدم تنقيح المناط*
ومن  تنقيح المناط النظر في الوقائع والنوازل، وتخريج المناط في أي نص من  النصوص نعلمه، وفهم موضعه، وأين دلالته، وما مقتضى دلالته، ولذلك قال  تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} [الأنبياء: 7]،  فالذي يقرأ النص رأساً ويبنى عليه الأحكام فإن ذلك من الخطأ الجسيم، أوصله  إلى ذلك الاستعجال، فمن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في النظر والاستدلال  الجمع بين أطراف الأدلة، فلا يبني الحكم على دليل واحد إلا بعد النظر إلى  الأدلة الأخرى المتعلّقة بالمسألة.
ومثال ذلك في بناء الحكم على دليل واحد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إنما الماء من الماء» [رواه مسلم].
أي:  الغسل من نزول المني، فالجماع من غير إنزال لا يُوجب الغسل، أما إذا نظرنا  إلى الأدلة الأخرى، وجمعناها مع الدليل المذكور مثل قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: «إِذَا جَلَسَ بَيْنَ شُعَبِهَا الْأَرْبَعِ ثُمَّ جَهَدَهَا فَقَدْ وَجَبَ الْغَسْلُ» [رواه البخاري].
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل» [رواه أحمد وصححه شعيب الأرنؤوط في المسند رقم (25944)]، سيكون الحكم أن الغسل يجب بنزول المني والجماع وإن لم ينزل وهو بإيلاج حشفة الذكر أو مقدارها في الفرج.
* السبب والدافع التاسع: أن تكون الفكرة وليدة اللحظة*
فهي غير مدروسة دراسة متأنّية فهذا من الاستعجال أما إذا كان مهيأً لها ثم جاءت الفرصة فقام بفعل ما يلزم فهذا ليس من الاستعجال.
* السبب والدافع العاشر: شيوع المنكرات مع الجهل بأسلوب تغييرها*
فشيوع  المنكرات يعطي الغيور دفعة نحو تغييره، وعند ما يكون المغير للمنكر يجهل  أساليب التغيير ومراتب التغيير قد يرتكب منكراً أكبر منه، كمثال قوم يرون  سارقاً متلبساً بسرقة فيندفعون ويهلّون عليه ضرباً حتى يردوه قتيلاً  فغيّروا المنكر بأعظم منه فهم في حكم الشرع قتلة، ولو كانوا يعلمون أن  السارق تقطع يده إذا سرق ما قيمته ربع دينار وما فوق وما دون ذلك يعزّر ولا  يقتل، أو سألوا ما وقعوا في ذلك المنكر الأعظم.
*ثالثاً: مضار الاستعجال*
* فالاستعجال له مضار خطيرة، ومن مضاره:*
أولاً: دليل السَّفه وخِفّة الحكم وضعف العقل
ثانياً: كثرة الزلل والوقوع في الخطأ.
ثالثاً: الحرمان من السيادة ومواقع الريادة والقيادة كما قيل: "من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عُوقب بحرمانه".
رابعاً: الندم فيما لا ينفع في الغالب ندم.
خامساً: العجول محروم من خير كثير، ويجلب لنفسه ضرراً عظيماً.
سادساً: الاستعجال في الدعوة والعلم يؤدّي إلى الفتور.
سابعاً: تعطيل العمل أو إرجاعه إلى الورى.
*رابعاً: ما يُحمد الاستعجال فيه*
*ويُحمد الاستعجال:* في  كل ما كان ناشئاً عن تقدير دقيق للآثار والعواقب، وعن إدراك تام للظروف  والملابسات، وعن حسن إعداد، وجودة ترتيب، أو كان بحسب مطلوب الشارع  ومرغوبه.
* ومن ذلك:*
- استقبال الضيف وإكرامه.
- الاستعجال في دفن الميت بعد التأكد من موته وتغسيله والصلاة عليه.
- تزويج البنت إذا أدركت وتقدّم لها الكفوء.
- مجابهة الأعداء.
- الأمر المهيأ إذا جاءت فرصته.
- ما كان من الخير مما طلبه الشارع في وقته أو مكانه أو جنسه أو سببه أو كيفيته.
*خامساً: أنواع الاستعجال المذموم*
*من أنواع الاستعجال المذموم:*
* النوع الأول: استبطاء النصر*
كما كان من قول خباب بن الأرت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ألا تستنصر لنا؟ ألا تدعو لنا؟ وكان مما قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولكنكم قوم تستعجلون» أي: النصر.
* النوع الثاني: الاستعجال في طلب العلم*
"وهو  عدم تعلّم البديهيات والمسلمات كالذي يبدأ بالسنة من أعلاها فيبدأ بفتح  الباري ومجموع الفتاوى، وينتهي بعمدة الفقه أو الأربعين النووية، والأصل  أخذ الأمور من أولها كما قال تعالى: {وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ} [آل عمران: 79] هو الذي يعلم صغار العلم قبل كباره" [أخرجه البخاري].
* النوع الثالث: عدم الانضباط والتذبذب*
*وأسباب عدم الانضباط والتذبذب لدى بعض الشباب:*
*السبب الأول:* ليس لديه ثبات علمي فالرسوخ العلمي يثبّت ويجعل صاحبه ملتزماً.
*السبب الثاني:* ليس له ثبات في الرأي، ولا استشارة ممن يملكون الرأي أو أنه لا يأخذ بمشورتهم، فينقلب ويتخبّط.
* النوع الرابع: تنزيل الأحكام دون دراسة الواقع*
*فالحكم لا يُنزّل على الواقع إلا بشرطين:*
الأول: معرفة الحكم أو العلم به من مصادره.
الثاني: مطابقة الحكم للواقع.
*ومثال ذلك:*
لو  سأل سائل فقال هذه قارورة فيها خمر فما حكمها؟ فينبغي أن يُقال له: الخمر  حرام. وإذا كان ما في القارورة خمر فهو حرام أو يتأكد من أن ما في القارورة  خمر ثم يحكم بعد ذلك على حرمة ما في القارورة.
* النوع الخامس: التصدّر أو تولي المناصب قبل التأهيل* 
*فإن التأهيل من فوائده:*
أولاً: أنه يُكسب صاحبه دراية ومعرفة.
ثانياً: يعطي صاحبه ثقة.
ثالثاً: يجعله سهل التعامل مع ما يوكل إليه.
أما غير المؤهل فإنه قليل المعرفة، ضعيف الثقة، يكبر في تصوّره الصغير ولا يفرّق بين كبير وصغير، ومهم وأهم.
فيغلب  عليه التخبّط والتناقض ويكون تابعاً لا متبوعاً، ولذلك جعل النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم إسناد الأمر إلى غير أهله من علامات الساعة لما سأله سائل: «متى الساعة؟ فقال: إذا ضيعت الأمانة فانتظر الساعة، فقال: كيف إضاعتها؟ فقال: إذا وسد الأمر إلى غير أهله فانتظر الساعة» [رواه البخاري].
* النوع السادس: نشر الخبر قبل التثبّت من صحته*
فالمسلم مأمور بالتثبت من الخبر قبل نقله لقوله تعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ  فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا  فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ} [الحجرات: 6].
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كفى بالمرء كذباً أن يحدث بما سمع» [رواه مسلمٍ]،  فينبغي للمسلم ألا ينشر الخبر إلا بعد التثبت من صحته ثم ينظر إلى ما  يترتب على نشره، فقد يكون من نشر الفاحشة في المؤمنين قال الله تعالى: {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ  وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} [النور:19]  أو يترتب عليه فتنة وضرر، فينبغي أن نفرّق بين الناقل وبين الناشر،  فالناشر يغلب عليه الإقرار والموافقة كالذين ينقلون من بعض المواقع موضوعات  وينشرونها للناس، فهؤلاء هم يتحملون ما ينشرون.
* سادساً: كيفية التخلص من آفة الاستعجال*
يمكننا التخلص بإذن الله تعالى من آفة الاستعجال إجمالاً بمعالجة الأسباب والدوافع المذكورة آنفاً، وتفصيلاً باتباع الطرق التالية:
*الطريق الأول: اتباع القواعد الأساسية التي ينبني عليها أي عمل وعدم الغفلة عنها والتي منها*
* القاعدة الأولى:* 
توحيد  الله؛ لأن التوحيد هو الأساس الذي يكون منه الانطلاق في الدعوة والجهاد،  وأن التوبة والإنابة، والضراعة والاستغفار، وترك الذنوب والمعاصي والإقلاع  عما حرّم الله، ومحاسبة النفس كل هذا لابد أن تستصحبه في كل حال.
* القاعدة الثانية:* 
الصدق مع الله تعالى
* القاعدة الثالثة:* 
الرجوع  إلى أهل العلم وإلى طلب العلم: فإن الدعاة والعلماء هم العصب الذي يحرّك  الأمة، فلا يحدث للأمة انتصار وتحوّل إلا إذا رجعت إلى العلم وإلى طلب  العلم وإلى الدعوة وإلى الخير.
*الطريق الثاني: الحكمة والأناة*
وهو أخذ الأمور بحكمة وبهدوء وبرويّة حتى لا تغلبنا نزعة الاستعجال والعاطفة، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للأشج: «إن فيك لخصلتين يحبهما الله ورسوله الحلم والأناة» [رواه مسلم].
*الطريق الثالث: التأمل في سنن الله في تغيير الأنفس وفي تغيير المجتمعات*
فينبغي  أن نقرأ التاريخ فنأخذ منه العبرة والفطنة، كيف غيّر الله سبحانه وتعالى  الأحوال؟! لقد جعل الله سبحانه وتعالى سنناً للتغيير، فلا ينبغي استباقها،  ومنها قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا  بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلَا مَرَدَّ  لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ} [الرعد:11].
*الطريق الرابع: دراسة سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتعامل وفقها.*
*الطريق الخامس: التربية والتكوين* 
فإن  الفرد منا، وكذلك الأمة يحتاج إلى تربية وإلى تكوين يستطيع به أن يميّز  بين مواضع العجلة ومواضع الأناة ومواضع المبادرة بحيث يستطيع أن يضع الشيء  في موضعه كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إنما العلم بالتعلم وإنما الحلم بالتحلم ومن يتحر الخير يعطه ومن يتق الشر يوقه» [رواه الدارقطني، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع رقم: (2328)].
*الطريق السادس: المبادرة إلى الخشية من الوقوع في الزلات*
والمبادرة تكون في الشيء الواضح، أما الشيء الذي يحتاج إلى رويّة فلابد من الرويّة والتفكير والاستشارة.
*الطريق السابع: إمعان النظر في عواقب الاستعجال.*
*الطريق الثامن: مجاهدة النفس على التريّث*
لأن النفس من طبيعتها الاستعجال فلذلك تحتاج إلى مجاهدة لتتريّث.

*الطريق التاسع: التعامل مع ذوي الخبرة*
فإن صاحب الخبرة يختصر الطريق ويجعله بعيداً عن العوائق، ويقلل وقوع الخطأ.
*الطريق العاشر: التنظيم والتخليط ودراسة الأساليب*
وذلك بالاسترشاد بأهل العلم والاختصاص(1).
نسأل الله تعالى بمنه وكرمه أن يعيننا على أنفسنا ويسلك بنا طريق الهدى والرشاد.
وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) للمزيد ينظر موسوعة نضرة النعيم التعجّل، وكتاب آفات على الطريق لسيد نوح والاستعجال للدكتور سفر الحوالي.

منبر علماء اليمن:
http://olamaa-yemen.net/main/article...ticle_no=14935

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

(وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى ،  قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى) [ طه 83 ، 84] ما أجمل العجلة إلى رضى الله .

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

> (وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى ،  قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى) [ طه 83 ، 84] ما أجمل العجلة إلى رضى الله .




صدقت بارك الله فيك

وجزى الله صاحب الموضوع خيرا
على ما أفادنا به من نفائس الدرر

----------

